

Anticipaton Building for Mt. Gox Upcoming Litecoin Launch - coinjockey
http://www.coinjockey.com/anticipation-builds-for-mt-gox-upcoming-litecoin-launch/

======
mschuster91
Lol, MtGox is hardly able to survive with the current DDoS attacks, and now
they want to add more complexity? Lololololol

